# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری > سوال: بهترین زبان برای برنامه نویسی بازی؟؟؟

## mamaliomega

با سلام.2 ماهه دارم میگردم از آخر نفهمیدم بهترین زبان برنامه نویسی برای بازی نویسی چیه؟ :گریه: 
بیشتریا میگن C#‎ خوبه
اما باز بیشتریا هم میگن با XNA کار کن.
اما تو سایت XNA که رفتم در مورد پلتفرم XBOX بود نه PC :متفکر: 
من برای PC میخوام
و از طرفی هم C#‎ کتاباشو که گرفتم بیشتر در مورد زبان تحت وب و SQL و .... است. :افسرده: 
در مورد Directx و... چیزی نگفتند.
Flash هم که برای شروع کار خوبه. اما برای ادامه خوب نیست.
البته طرفدار هم زیاد داره. الان هم زبان های  - C++‎ - VB - Vb.net - Php - Delphi رو "بلدم". (درسامون همیناس بابا)
3dmax هم بلدم.(سرم میشه{یک 2 ماهی هست دارم کتاباش رو میخونم})
هر زبانی باشه چه سخت چه آسون. فقط بهترین زبان باشه. :کف کرده!:

----------


## MIDOSE

در مورد موتور بازی ها یه سرچی بزن با همه زبونی می شه بازی ساخت از جاوا گرفته تا .... چند بار در این مورد بحث شده که برای نوشتن موتور بازی ترجیحا از سی پلاس استفاده می شه(قدرت بالا در پاسخ دهی) xna مال مایکروسافته و اگر بازیت کمی سنگین بشه کم میاره(البته این را خودم تجربه نکردم و از دوستان این را فهمیدم) ولی تو سی پلاس خیر.
 ضمنن می شه بپرسم تو چند وقت اینارو یاد گرفتی (کلمه ی بلدم تا سرم می شه یه دنیا تفاوت داره)

----------


## salehbagheri

ببین دوست من! زبان برنامه نویسی برای بازی معمولا یکی دوتا بیشتر نیست که اصلش همون ++C هست! (البته بازی داریم تا بازی - منظور یکی از بازی، AssassinCreed هست و منظور یکی دیگه Puzzle)

معمولاً برنامه یا محیطی که میخواهی توش برنامه نویسی کنی فرق میکنه!

الان چندتا برنامه یا همون Engine وجود داره که میتونی باهاش بازی بسازی البته همون طور که گفتم زبونش ++C هست! 3DGameStudio - Unreal - ...

به سایت زیر سر بزن مخصوص همین کاراست:
www.persian-designers.com

----------


## pswin.pooya

سلام
بهترین زبان برای ساخت بازی C++‎ هستش. که هم سرعت بالا و هم قابلیت انعطاف بالا داره ( بر خلاف C#‎)

و بهترین محیط OpenGL هستش، چون:
1- قویترینها اون رو توسعه میدن (nvidia,intel,amd,ati و ...)
2- چون خیلی بروز تر از DX هستش. 
3 - توی همه پلت فرم ها (لینوکس، ویندوز و ... ) کار می کنه.
4 با همه زبون ها سازگار هستش ( اما با C++‎ بیشتر)
5. چون دقت بالاتری نسبت به DirectX داره.

اما OpenGL توی شروع کار به نظر آسون میرسه اما سطح کار هر چه قدر حرفه ای تر میشه. OpenGLهم سختر و کاملتر میشه.

بهترین موتور OpenSource هم که استفاده از اون مجانی هستش OGRE هست که کار باهاش نسبتا مشکله اما بازیهای خوبی میشه باهاش ساخت. این رو هم بگم که بازی سوشانت با OGRE ساخته شده.

همین قدر بگم که رندر محیط kde در لینوکس و سیستم عامل Mac OS از رندر OpenGL استفاده میکنن.

----------


## emadfa

برای ساخت بازی های دو بعدی و سه بعدی *ساده* می شه از زبان های برنامه نویسی مثل .Net به همراه XNA استفاده کرد. اما اصولا برای ساخت بازی های قدرتمند و حتی متوسط از زبان C++‎ استفاده می شود. دقت کنید که این امر لزوما به دلیل سرعت بالای آن نیست چون *گاهی* سرعت بازی های .Net از native بیشتره. دلیل این امر برمیگرده به قدرت زبان و توانایی آن در کنترل منابع گرافیکی و سخت افزاری و ....
در مورد استفاده از OpenGL اگه می خواید برای ویندوز بازی بنویسید فقط DirectX. در غیر این صورت از OpenGL استفاده کنید. DirectX به اندازه کافی قدرتمند هست. 

موفق باشد.

----------


## salehbagheri

> اما اصولا برای ساخت بازی های قدرتمند و حتی متوسط از زبان C++‎ استفاده می شود. دقت کنید که این امر لزوما به دلیل سرعت بالای آن نیست


اتفاقاً اين امر لزوماً بدليل سرعت بالاي كمپايل اين زبان هست!




> چون *گاهی* سرعت بازی های .Net از native بیشتره.


دوست عزيز! سرعتش بيشتر نيست بلكه بدليل برنامه نويسي صحيح و استفاده از الگوريتم هاي استاندارد، زودتر و بهتر نتيجه ميده!

اما اگه شما با همون ++C بتونيد درست و حسابي برنامه نويسي كنيد و در طراحي الگوريتم ها بهترين روش رو انتخاب كنيد، بدونيد كه هيچ وقت سرعت بازي شما پايين تر از بازيهاي Net. و ... نيست و نخواهد بود!

----------


## pswin.pooya

حتی توی محیط ویندوز OpenGL از  دایرکت بهتره. این امر چند تا دلیل داره. همه میدونن که ورژن 9 به بعد دایرکت فقط با ویندوز ویستا کار میکنه. یعنی شما نمی تونین از امکانات جدید گرافیکی توی ویندوزهای ایکس پی و به قبل استفاده کنید . این در صورتی هستش که با OpenGL حتی میتونید برای ویندوز 95 هم همون برنامه ها رو بنویسید. OpenGL ساپورت بهتری رو از تکسچرینگ و فشرده سازیهای مربوطه فراهم میکنه. مورد بعدی این هستش که OpenGL کامپایلرهای بلادرنگ داره که باعث میشه شیدرها بطور کامل با سخت افزار گرافیکی مچ بشن.

----------


## emadfa

> اتفاقاً اين امر لزوماً بدليل سرعت بالاي كمپايل اين زبان هست!





> دوست عزيز! سرعتش بيشتر نيست بلكه بدليل برنامه نويسي صحيح و استفاده از الگوريتم هاي استاندارد، زودتر و بهتر نتيجه ميده.


دوست عزیز 
من هم چیز دیگه ای نگفتم! من هیچ وقت به خودم اجازه نمی دم که بگم سرعت .net از C++‎ بیشتره با سرعت این زبان کم است. دلیل این که از واژه لزوما استفاده کردم همین بود. این رو هم بگم که اگر شما از بهرین ساختارهای برنامه نویسی هم استفاده کنید باز هم به احتمال قوی سرعت برنامه شما در .net  در برابر همون برنامه به زبان C++‎ کمتره ولی خوب به ندرت برنامه ها و بازی هایی در زبان هایی مثل java یا .net سرعت بالاتری دارند. دقت کنید به ندرت! هر چند با گفته شما در زمینه تاثیر برنامه نویسی ,  مستقل از زبان موافقم اما نقش کامپایلر و native بودن رو نباید نادیده گرفت.

----------


## Nima NT

دلفی هم گزینه بدی نیست. البته در بازی های کم حجم از لحاظ گرافیک.

----------


## mamaliomega

اما آخه تو C++‎ که از بازی حرفی نیست.
آموزش C++‎ از آموزش برنامه نویسی بازی با C++‎ جداست؟
بعد میخواستم ببینم کلا بازی های روز دنیا به قول دوستمون صالح , یک بازی گرافیک خیلی بالا مثل: assasin's creed و یا WOW و یا.... با همین C++‎ برنامه نویسی میشن؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!

----------


## pswin.pooya

بله. تمام این بازیها با سی ++ نوشته شدن. بعدش یعنی چی تو سی ++ از بازی حرفی نیسش!!!

----------


## Nima NT

هر کاری کردم نتونستم با PM بهت بگم , هی گیر میکرد . 
خودت میتونی حذف کنی , ویرایش رو بزن بعدش خذف پیغام رو از بالا انتخاب کند و ارسال رو کلیک کن.
بگردی پیدا میکنی.

پیوست : این پست 24 ساعت بعد حذف خواهد شد.

----------


## emadfa

> اما آخه تو C++‎ که از بازی حرفی نیست.


مگه باید در مورد تک تک شاخه های برنامه نویسی توی کتاب های برنامه نویسی بنویسن!!!!! البته کتاب جدید 2008 دیتل یه فصل داره در مورد برنامه نویسی و طراحی یک بازی ساده با موتور کد باز orge. 



> آموزش C++‎ از آموزش برنامه نویسی بازی با C++‎ جداست؟


 :متعجب:  :متعجب:  :متعجب:  :متعجب: ????



> بعد میخواستم ببینم کلا بازی های روز دنیا به قول دوستمون صالح , یک بازی گرافیک خیلی بالا مثل: assasin's creed و یا WOW و یا.... با همین C++‎ برنامه نویسی میشن؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!


99.9999 درصد بازی های دنیا به وسیله C++‎ نوشته می شه!! حالا چرا به نظر شما این بازی ها برخلاف ++C !!! گرافیک بالایی دارند به همون دلیلی که 90درصد برنامه هایی که روی سیستم شما نصبه با visual ++C نوشته شده!!!!!!

----------


## hector2000

> با سلام.2 ماهه دارم میگردم از آخر نفهمیدم بهترین زبان برنامه نویسی برای بازی نویسی چیه؟
> 
> بیشتریا میگن C#‎ خوبه
> اما باز بیشتریا هم میگن با XNA کار کن.
> اما تو سایت XNA که رفتم در مورد پلتفرم XBOX بود نه PC
> من برای PC میخوام
> و از طرفی هم C#‎ کتاباشو که گرفتم بیشتر در مورد زبان تحت وب و SQL و .... است.
> در مورد Directx و... چیزی نگفتند.
> Flash هم که برای شروع کار خوبه. اما برای ادامه خوب نیست.
> ...


با سلام
دوست گرامی براساس تجربیات من مهم الگوریتم و تفکر شما در کد نویسی است و زیاد به زبان مربوط نیست
با همین xna شما می توانید به شرطی که از الگوریتم خوب و تفکر عالی استفاده کنید بازیهایی همانند بازهای بسیار سنگین و معروف بسازید(دقیقا همان کاری که گروه ما دارن این کار را می کنند و تا اینجا بهمون همین قضیه اثبات شده)
زیاد هم در اینجا به دنبال پیدا کردن سوالت نباش چون دوستان تجربه بازی سازی ندارن و متاسفانه فقط نظرات غیر کارشناسانه میدن
از راهت منحرف نشو و با قدرت و علاقه به پیش برو  و مطمئن باش به نتیجه میرسی
همیشه به خاطر داشته باش چرخ یکبار اختراع شده و نیاز نیست دوباره ان را اختراع کنی و می توانی با زبانها و امکانات جدید به همان نتایج برسی
موفق باشی

----------


## emadfa

> دوست گرامی براساس تجربیات من مهم الگوریتم و تفکر شما در کد نویسی است و زیاد به زبان مربوط نیست
> با همین xna شما می توانید به شرطی که از الگوریتم خوب و تفکر عالی استفاده کنید بازیهایی همانند بازهای بسیار سنگین و معروف بسازید(دقیقا همان کاری که گروه ما دارن این کار را می کنند و تا اینجا بهمون همین قضیه اثبات شده) زیاد هم در اینجا به دنبال پیدا کردن سوالت نباش چون دوستان تجربه بازی سازی ندارن و متاسفانه فقط نظرات غیر کارشناسانه میدن.
> از راهت منحرف نشو و با قدرت و علاقه به پیش برو و مطمئن باش به نتیجه میرسی.
> همیشه به خاطر داشته باش چرخ یکبار اختراع شده و نیاز نیست دوباره ان را اختراع کنی و می توانی با زبانها و امکانات جدید به همان نتایج برسی
> موفق باشی.


دوست عزیز 
اصلا دوست ندارم که دوباره این فروم را با بحث های تکراری شلوغ کنم... چون ارزش نداره....اما محض اطلاع شما و همه دوستانی که می خوان *به شکل جدی* بیان بازی بنویسن! 
1.  به نظر شما این جا همه نظرات غیر کارشناسی می دهند! خود من برنامه نویس .net *هم* هستم. بنابراین با زیر و بم این زبان آشنایی دارم. هر زبانی در دنیای کامپیوتر برای یک هدف خاص ایجاد شده است. برخی برای برنامه نویسی سیستم , برخی برای شبکه مناسب و برخی همانند .net برای RAD. یعنی توسعه سریع نرم افزار. این به معناست که .net برای این ایجاد نشده است که شما هر کاری با آن بکنید. .net نیامده که با آن بازی با Anti-Virus یا System Software بنویسیم. .net آمده است تا برخی کارها را برای ما آسان تر کند. 
2. شما همان طور که اشاره کردید در حال نوشتن بازی های *بسیار سنگین* هستید. من در پست های پیشین اشاره کردم مه الزاما هر بازی با XNA بازی بدی نیست اما معمولا معمولا این اتفاق نمی افتد! یعنی فرض بر این است که شما با زبانی غیر از C++‎ یک بازی ضعیف بنویسید جز این که عکس آن ثابت شود!! نیازی به اثبات نیست. درهمین سایت افراد بسیار حرفه ای تری هستند که می توانید از خود آن ها بپرسید. اصلا با مقایسه سرعت و قابلیت های این دو زبان این امر کاملا واضح است!
3. لطفا با تعصب پاسخ ندهید. یکی از مشکلاتی که برنامه نویسان ایرانی دارند این است که هیه چیز را در دانسته های خود می بینند. دقت کنید که حتی C++‎ هم در برخی زمینه ها محدودیت دارد و به صرفه نیست که برخی برنامه ها با آن نوشته شود اما در مورد بازی نویسی هم اکنون در دنیا 99.99 بازی ها با همین زبان نوشته می شوند! به نظر من بازی نویسی در XNA به شکل حرفه ای یعنی شما باید ماه ها وقت خود را صرف پیدا کردن و نوشتن بهترین توابع و کلاس ها کنید تا شاید یک بازی متوسط ارایه کنید اما اگر برنامه نویس C++‎ باشید. با همین تلاش ( برای یک بازی متوسط در .net ) می توانید یک بازی به مراتب قوی تر ارایه دهید. 

البته:
1) صرف نظر از زبان , مدیریت بازی و الگوریتم و سایر بخش ها مثل گرافیک و صدا و ... مهمتر است. 
2) .net یا هر زبان دیگر برای شروع مناسب است اما برای ادامه خیر! برای این که در این زمینه قانع شوید که سخنان بالا کارشناسی است!!!! لطفا در سایت مایکروسافت نظر بخش فنی برنامه نویسان را در مورد قابلیت های .net و C++‎ و زبان مناسب برای ساخت بازی بخوانید!!!

موفق باشید.

----------


## pswin.pooya

سی ++ به خاطر قدرت انعطاف فوقالعاده بالای اون بر روی سیستم و منابع آن و کنترل حافظه برای ساخت برنامه های سیستمی و بطور کل برنامه هایی که سرعت بالایی نیاز دارن کاملا مناسبه. این زبون هر نوع انعطاف پذیری رو داره و حتی باهاش میشه برنامه های دات نت نوشت که از کل خصوصیات دات نت پشتیبانی کنه. تنها موردی که جلوی برنامه نویسان سیستم های تجاری نظیر پایگاه داده رو برای کار با اون میگیره سخت و زمان بر بودن کار حرفه ای با اون هستش. عملا سی شارپ و سی ++ تحت دات نت هیچ تفاوتی ندارن به جزء اینکه سی ++ قابلیت انعطاف خودش رو حفظ کرده ولی بازهم مشکل مونده اما کار با سی شارپ آسونتره.

زمانی که شما به صورت حرفه ای وارد بازی سازی بشین متوجه میشین که حتی افزایش 0.1 درصدی فریم میتونه تاثیر فوقالعاده ای روی کار شما داشته باشه. برای افزایش سرعت هم تو خیلی از موارد نمیشه کار کرد به جزء کنترل مدیریت حافظه به صورت مستقیم ( که توسط gc داخل دات نت انجام میگیره). علت اینکه با تمام تبلغهای xna مایکروسافت موفق نشد اون رو به عنوان یه فریم ورک موفق (تو اون سطحی که انتظار میرفت) مطرح کنه اینه که سعی کرده کار با اون رو ساده کنه که نتیجه عکس داده؟!!! یعنی اینکه چون مدیریت ریز موارد رو برنامه نویس گرفته ، قدرت مانور اون رو کم کرده. این دقیقا یکی از مواردی هست که دایرکت ایکس داره ازش رنج میبره. عملا دایرکت برای بازیها طراحی شده و کاملا هم موفق بوده ولی بخاطر رعایت نکردن همین مورد ( یعنی دادن قدرت مانور کامل به برنامه نویس) توی صنعت ازش استفاده نمیشه. اما این در مورد OpenGL فرق میکنه OpenGL توی صنعت کابرد فراوان داره ( مخصوصا صنایع نظامی و برنامه های   cad و یا حتی گوشیهای موبایل نظیر n95)  
اما توی بازی سازی موفقیت چندانی نداشته (حداقل توی پلت فرم ویندوز اینشکلیه).

----------


## hector2000

من چیزی را از روی هوا نگفتم و بر اساس برسی ها و نتایجی که تیم ما تو این مدت گرفته بیان کردم
به نظر بنده و تیم ما xna توانایی ایجاد یک بازی قوی را داره این را با نمونه کد می توانم اثبات کنم
لطفا وقتی مساله ای را ازمایش نکردید و کدی در این زمینه را به بوته ازمایش نگذاشتید نظر ندید
xna همانطور که ماکروسافت ادعا کرده می تواند با بکاربردن الگوریتم مناسب و خوب پروژهای سنگینی را پیاده کند
مساله فریم بر ثانیه کاملا در دست برنامه نویس است فریم بر ثانیه تعداد ریفرش شدن بر واحد ثانیه است یعنی چندبار شما دستور ترسیم کلی را در ثانیه اجرا کنید و لزومی ندارد این سرعت بطور معول از اندازه ای که چشم انسان ان را تشخیص ندهد افزایش یابد اصطلاحا اب که از سر گذشت چه یک وجب و چه صد وجب
من یک تاپیک xna باز کردم که عمدتا سوالات من مربوط به پیاده سازی بازی میشد و استفاده از الگوریتمهای مناسب ولی متوجه شدم تقریبا هیچ یک از دوستان حتی به این مسائل در پیاده سازی بازی فکر نکردن به همین خاطر عرض می کنم دست به کار شدن و کد نوشتن در این زمینه خیلی بهتر از بالا منبر رفتن و تعصب داشتن روی زبان بخصوصی است

----------


## pswin.pooya

تو همون تاپیکی هم که باز کردی دیدی که افرادی نظیر نیما و کوچول جوابتو دادن ولی بازهم با اونها شروع کردی به جر و بحث اما در مورد کوچول. من و کوچول روی یک پروژه OpenSource  تقریبا دو سال پیش کار می کردیم که طی اون مدت من مطالب زیادی رو ازش یاد گرفتم. کوچول هم دایرکت رو بلده و هم OpenGL و میشه گفت با XNA هم آشنایی داره. از نظر اون xna بین اینها از همه کندتر هستش و شاید تنها علتش هم دات نت باشه:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/kge/
http://www.devmaster.net/engines/eng...ils.php?id=382

بعد از اون یه موتور دیگه رو طراحی کرد که تجاری بود ( اگر خودش بخواد توضیح میده) و من هم شروع به طراحی یه موتور دیگه کردم که اسمش رو D-Engine گذاشتم:

www.d-project.ir

نمی دونم چه جوری تحقیق کردی که به این نتیجه رسیدی اما فکر نکنم اونقدر که لازم بوده دقیق بودی

----------


## __H2__

سلام



> 99.9999 درصد بازی های دنیا به وسیله C++‎ نوشته می شه!! حالا چرا به نظر شما این بازی ها برخلاف ++C !!! گرافیک بالایی دارند به همون دلیلی که 90درصد برنامه هایی که روی سیستم شما نصبه با visual ++C نوشته شده!!!!!!


نظر یکم عجیبی است!
من از جملات شما برداشت میکنم که ++VC ضعیف است!

++Microsoft Visual C قدرت کافی و لازم را برای طراحی بازیهای سه بعدی تحت DirectX دارد و اگر به برخی بازیهایی که نصب میکنید دقت کنید متوجه خواهید شد که با ++VC نوشته شده اند.
کافی است DirectX SDK را از سایت مایکروسافت دانلود کنید تا با حجم قابل توجهی از توضیحات و نمونه کد و سمپل اتصال ++VC به DirectX مواجه شوید

ضمن اینکه هنوز بسیاری از برنامه های معمولی تحت دسکتاپ ویندوزی با ++VC طراحی میشوند و بدون استفاده از DirectX گرافیک خوبی هم دارند.

احتمالاً شما ++VC را با نسخه های داسی مثل ++Turbo C اشتباه گرفته اید.

=====

در مورد سرعت و بازدهی XNA و کلاً دات نت هم، گمانم اصل مطلب به خود شخص برنامه نویس باز میگردد.

حتی در دات نت ما garbage collector را داریم که میتوانند بسیار زیاد روی بهینه سازی مصرف/آزاد سازی منابع RAM تاثیر بگذارد و بعد از مدتی کار و تخصیص و آزاد سازی زیاد class ها و سایر اشیا از fragment شدن حافظه خالی RAM جلو گیری کند.

چون کدهای دات هم در کامپایل برنامه نویس به IL کامپایل میشوند که بسیار نزدیک به زبان ماشینی Assembly است ولی در رایانه مقصد و پس از دبل کلیک کامپایلر JIT آن را به Native نهایی ان سخت افزار خاص کامپایل میکند، شاید شاهد بالا آمدن کندتری باشیم ولی پس از بارگذاری کامل در RAM شاید کدهای نهایی مقدار کمی از کدهای VC++‎Native کندتر باشند ولی این اختلاف فاهش نیست و اصل کار بر میگردد به برنامه نویس.
متاسفانه متاسفانه متاسفانه برنامه نویسی دات نت خیلی ساده تر است و هر کس با اندک دانشی خود را برنامه نویس دات نت تصور میکند و نتیجه آن میشود که کدهایی خواهد نوشت که مطلقاً توجیح عقلانی ندارد و سرعت نهایی همان خواهد شد که خوماهید دید.
من خودم بارها در همین سایت پروزه دوستانی که مشکل داشتند را دانلود کردم (تا ایرادش را پیدا کنم) و بارها از دیدن کدهایشان وحشت کردم! یعنی فکر میکردم کسی بتواند همچین کدهایی بد و بسیار بسیار بسیار کم بازده را بنویسد.

=====

جمیعاً موفق باشید.

----------


## hector2000

همانطور که استاد ارجمند H2 فرمودند مساله سرعت در بیشتر موارد به خود برنامه نویس مربوطه و اندک تفاوت جزئی که دات نت می تواند نسبت به native داشته باشد در بازی مشهود نیست(اونم با این سیستمهای قوی که هروزه ارتقا پیدا می کنند)
اینکه شخصی می گوید دات نت برای نوشتن بازی های سنگین کم می اورد متاسفانه ضعف آن شخص در کد نویسی دات نت است(مطمئنا ان شخص در پروژههای کاربردی هم با این مشکل روبروست چون الگوریتم و تفکر درستی نتوانسته پیاده کند)
حالا چون تو امریکا همه رفتن بازی را با ویژال سی نوشتن که دلیل نمیشه ما ویژال سی را برای خودمان پیراهن عثمان بکنیم.در دانشگاههای اونجا زبان ویژال سی که در اصل بسیار مشکل و مال زمان ناصرالدین شاه است را بیشتر می پردازند چون اونجا هم مثل ایران استاد یک دانشگاه نمی تواند تمام وقت خود را به شناسایی و بررسی زبانهای جدید بدهد و الزاما دانشی که خود در دانشگاه یاد گرفته را به دانشجویان خودش یاد می دهد.شرکتهای بزرگ بازی سازی هم با دو مساله روبرو شدن:یکی دیدن تعداد برنامه نویس ویژال سی اونجا زیاده و همینطور عمدتا موتورهای بازی را خریدن و ان را گسترش دادن(که عمدتا در ابتدا و در زمان قدیم با ویژال سی نوشته شده)شرکت بازی سازی اونجا نمی اید کل موتورش را با دات نت بنویسد که چون در ان صورت باید هزینه گزافی را باید نوشتن کد،دیباگین و.. به برنامه نویسان بپردازد(اونجا که مهندسان نرم افزار و برنامه نویسان مثل ایران حقوقشان در حد ماهی 500 الی 600 تومان نیست که)
اونها به فکر پیشرفت بازی سازی هم نیستن اونها فقط بدنبال در اوردن پول بیشتر هستن
وسلام

----------


## emadfa

> نظر یکم عجیبی است!
> من از جملات شما برداشت میکنم که ++VC ضعیف است!


با تشکر کامل , من به هیچ وجه چنین قصدی نداشتم بلکه دقیق عکس این یعنی منظورم این بود که vC++‎ خیلی قویه...
دوباره تشکر می کنم چون بهترین پست در این تاپیک بود.

----------


## __H2__

سلام



> با تشکر کامل , من به هیچ وجه چنین قصدی نداشتم...


عضرخواهی میکنم، پس من از جمله بندیتان بد متوجه شدم یا بد برداشت کردم.

----------


## emadfa

اول از همه از همه دوستانی که وقت می گذارن و روی این تاپیک کار می کنن تشکر می کنم.( هر چند من تاپیک رو ایجاد نکردم اما احساس می کنم کاملا علمیه...)
یک نکته مهم این که این جا سایت برنامه نویسه و ما دور هم جمع شدیم که اطلاعات خودمون رو به اشتراک بگذاریم!! و بنابراین بهتره یک مقدار با متانت بیشتر همون طور که آقای H2 بیان کردند صحبت کنیم.
=====================================



> چون کدهای دات هم در کامپایل برنامه نویس به IL کامپایل میشوند که......


اول از همه از صحبت های این برنامه نویس عزیز که واقعا عالی بود تشکر کنم چون تمام چیزی که من و سایر دوستان می خواستیم بگیم رو خیلی خوب بیان کردند. 



> حالا چون تو امریکا همه رفتن بازی را با ویژال سی نوشتن که دلیل نمیشه ما ویژال سی را برای خودمان پیراهن عثمان بکنیم.در دانشگاههای اونجا زبان ویژال سی که در اصل بسیار مشکل و مال زمان ناصرالدین شاه است را بیشتر می پردازند .........


دوست عزیز استباه می کنی. من قصد دعوا ندارم!! خیلی صمیمی بخوام بگم این هست که شما هم دقیقا تفکرات استادان دانشگاه ها رو تو این پست آوردی. اول از همه به دوستان توصیه می کنم که حتما تاپیک های فنی بخش C++‎ رو که آقا نیما ( مدیر بخش ) زحمت کشیدند و تهیه کردند رو بخونید!! فکر می کنم که در زمینه C++‎ تفکرتون عوض بشه. البته این امر واضح است اما خوب این جا هم فارسی توضیح داده شده هم دم دسته! من فکر میکنم که در زمینه بازی سازی و زبان اون در این تاپیک به اندازه کافی بحث شده... فقط این سو تفاهم هم باید رفع بشه...

====================================
C++‎ در حال حاضر قدرتمند ترین زبان دنیاست. یک نکته رو مد نظر داشته که زمانی که صحبت از زبان می کنیم همه زبان ها در واقع یک ساختار دارند اما این ویژگی های اون هاست که اونها رو متمایز می کنه... یک مثال ساده این هست که هنوز هیچ زبانی با کاربردی که C++‎ داره نتونسته جایگزین بشه بنابراین برای این زبان آینده بسیار درخشانی پیش بینی می شه... در دانشگاه های ما متاسفانه متاسفانه متاسفانه ( اصطلاح H2 این بار برای استادها ) استاد ها از این زبان به عنوان مرحوم C++‎ یاد می کنند در حالی که نبض دنیای کامپیوتر در دست این زبان هست. دقت کنید که این جمله با قدرت سایر زبان ها مثل .net و کاربرد آنها هیچ تناقضی نداره... واضح تر بخوام بگم ایران با همه جای دنیا فرق می کنه!! یعنی در دنیا زبان java یا C++‎ اون قدر ارزش داره در ایران نداره و این امر دقیقا بر می گرده به تفکر محض تجاری ما که به همه چیز به عنوان به منبع درآمد سریع نگاه می کنیم و .net این رو برای ما به ارمغان می آره... در حالی در دنیا همون شرکت از C++‎ دارن میلیاردها دلار در می آرن. 
من از نوشته هاتون احساس کردم که قدرت C++‎ و استفاده از اون اتفاقیه و چون فارغ التحصیلای زیادی داره در غرب ازش استفاده می کنن در صورتی که عکس این هست. یعنی وقتی یک شرکت مثل Adobe اهداف خودش رو برای 10 سال آینده برنامه ریزی میکنه نمی گه چون تعداد برنامه نویسای اون زبان کم یا زیاده پس باید با توجه به اون به جلو پیش رفت!! نکته دیگه این که C++‎ برای عصر قاجار نیست و این زبان حدود 30 سال پیش به وجود آمد و زبانی پون VC++‎ حدود 20 سال و به همراه windows پا به عرصه گذاشت!! 
زمانی که .net در سال 2001 ارایه شد خیلی از برنامه نویسان دنیا نگران بودند که با آمدن .net از پشتیبانی C++‎ توسط شرکت هایی مثل MS کم بشه در صورتی که عکس این موضوع اتفاق افتاد یعنی برنامه نویسان mfc و win32 در حال زیاد شدن هستند. با تمام این ها باید بگویم مثل گفته استادمون H2 ساختار و الگوریتم از هر چیزی مهمتره هر چند که زبان هم بی تاثیر نیست. :متفکر: 

=======================================
موفق باشید.

----------


## seyedof

> من چیزی را از روی هوا نگفتم و بر اساس برسی ها و نتایجی که تیم ما تو این مدت گرفته بیان کردم
> به نظر بنده و تیم ما xna توانایی ایجاد یک بازی قوی را داره این را با نمونه کد می توانم اثبات کنم
> لطفا وقتی مساله ای را ازمایش نکردید و کدی در این زمینه را به بوته ازمایش نگذاشتید نظر ندید
> xna همانطور که ماکروسافت ادعا کرده می تواند با بکاربردن الگوریتم مناسب و خوب پروژهای سنگینی را پیاده کند
> مساله فریم بر ثانیه کاملا در دست برنامه نویس است فریم بر ثانیه تعداد ریفرش شدن بر واحد ثانیه است یعنی چندبار شما دستور ترسیم کلی را در ثانیه اجرا کنید و لزومی ندارد این سرعت بطور معول از اندازه ای که چشم انسان ان را تشخیص ندهد افزایش یابد اصطلاحا اب که از سر گذشت چه یک وجب و چه صد وجب
> من یک تاپیک xna باز کردم که عمدتا سوالات من مربوط به پیاده سازی بازی میشد و استفاده از الگوریتمهای مناسب ولی متوجه شدم تقریبا هیچ یک از دوستان حتی به این مسائل در پیاده سازی بازی فکر نکردن به همین خاطر عرض می کنم دست به کار شدن و کد نوشتن در این زمینه خیلی بهتر از بالا منبر رفتن و تعصب داشتن روی زبان بخصوصی است


سلام

ببخشید بنده زیاد دوست ندارم وارد این جور بحثها بشم که جوایش واضح است اما دوست عزیز من اینکه تیم شما یک نتیجه ای را گرفته دلیل نمیشه که.  اینهمه بازی با C++‎ توسعه داده میشه به علاوه هزار و یک نرم افزار دیگه مثل مکس و مایا و... حتما یک دلیلی داره دیگه. چرا اینقدر علاقه دارید خلاف جهت آب شنا کنید. خیلی ساده ببینید اکثر بازیها و نرم افزارهای تشنه سرعت رو با C++‎ مینویسند شما هم همون کار رو بکنید.

در مورد سرعت هم اینطور که شما گفتید نیست. فریم ریت بالا فقط مربوط به نمایش نیست. هر چه فریم ریت شما بالاتر باشد محاسبات دقیقتر است، موتور فیزیک شما هم دقیقتر کار میکند و... پس صرف اینکه 24 فریم در ثانیه نمایش بدهیم کافی نیست. این فریم ریتی است که در آن چشم فاصله بین دو فریم را تشخیص نمیدهد.

در مورد تجربه و دست به کد شدن هم خیالتان راحت بنده از 13 سال پیش کارم همین است. مطمئن باشید ضرر نمیکنید. ضمنا به خاطر داشته باشید مثال نقض یک واقعیت آماری رو تغییر نمیده.

ممنون علی

----------


## pswin.pooya

آقای سیدف که لقب پدر بازی سازی ایران رو داره، دگیه جا برای بحث برای بقیه نمیذاره. فقط میخواستم یک نکته رو تکمیل کنم که شاید فریم ریت 37 برای انیمیشن کافی باشه اما فریم رین مناسب برای بازی باید 60 به بالا باشه تا بازی کن کند بودن رو احساس نکنه. چون بازیکن با موارد زیادی از جمله io و صوت هم درگیره.

فریم ریت بالا، سرعت load و save بالا اهمیت زیادی رو داره و اگه رعایت نشه، تمام تلاش های گرافیکی و گیم پلی رو نابود میکنه. خیلی ها بیشتر از یه گرافیک خوب سرعت لود بالای gow رو دوست دارن. شاید این مطب اولش به نظر نرسه ولی حساب کن بازی کن مرتبا شکست بخوره و بخواد هر طور شده مرحله رو طی کنه. چه اتفاقی میفته.

اصولا سریع ترن زبان برنامه نویسی اسمبلی هست که بعد از اون سی ++ مطرح میشه و بعد زبانهای دیگه نظیر جاوا مظرح میشن و جالبتر ایته که کندترینها زبانهایی هستند که با دات نت کار میکنن. شاید تجربه حرفه ایت کم باشه ولی بعضی وقتها کار به جایی میرسه که برنامه نویس مجبور میشه از الگوریتم های مختلف برای افزایش حتی یکی دو فریم در ثانیه استفاده کنه.

----------


## mamaliomega

خیلی ببخشیدا.... اما الان 1 ماهه هنوز نتیجه قطعی نگرفتم....
چرا دعوا میکنین؟؟؟؟ از آخر نتیجه چی شد؟
بنظر شما یه زبان برای برنامه نویسی بازی که بشه باهاش با سرعت زیاد بازی های خوبی ساخت(ساخت مدل ها و تکسچر ها با تری دی مکس انجام میدم) چی هست؟
بنظر من سی شارپ از همه آسون تره.... اما جدیدا یک برنامه ای اومده برای ساخت بازی در سی پلاس پلاس که در داخل ویژوال سی پلاس پلاس نصب میشه(darkgdk) که خیلی غوغا کرده...
واسه همین هنوز نتیجه نگرفتم که کدومو برم.... فقط زیاد به مدل ها فکر نکنین.... اونا رو همشون رو با مکس انجام میدم.... برای من فقط کدنویسیِ سریع و کاربردی در بازی مهمه.....
یه زبان غیر از اینا بگین آخه اینا واقعا افتضاحن:
 :لبخند گشاده!: max script-flash script-assembly
راستی... برای نتیجه گیری بهتر نظرسنجی هم اضافه کردم.... حتما نظرتون رو بگین... اگه تونستین ملاک برتری زبان مورد نظرتون رو هم بگین بد نیست...
 ممنون از همه... توروخدا دعوا نکنین.... شما استاد مایین بابا :بوس:  :قلب:

----------


## R.O.O.T.S

مهندس خسته نباشی سه صفحه اومدی تازه می گی تایتانیک کی بود.(راستی تایتانیک مگه دختره نبود)




> البته طرفدار هم زیاد داره. الان هم زبان های  - C++‎ - VB - Vb.net - Php - Delphi رو "بلدم". (درسامون همیناس بابا)


شما که اینو در جواب جناب MIDOSE گفتی، درسته؟ پس قطعن باید بدونی دنبال کدوم باید بری.

نمی خوام نصیحت یا ... کنم ولی به قول استاد بزرگم تنن بام:
اگر برای انجام کاری دو راه حل داشته باشید فقط یک کدوم را دنبال کنید ،در غیر این صورت هم خودتون و هم وقتتون را نابود می کنید.
فقط یک کدوم را دنبال کن و این قدر خودت را عذاب نده چون دو دل بازی چیزی جز تلف کردن وقت برات  سودی نداره.

با خودت رو راست باش ببین اگه کارت واقعن حد بالاست مثل این بازی های جدید برو دنبال سی پلاس پلاس اگر هم نه برو سی شارپ.

 تو این دوره زمونه هر چی وقت هدر بدی از نون شب هم خبری نیست.(دیگه کار از نهار و صبحانه گذشته)

----------


## DLL_DLL

C++‎ ! حرفی دیگه هم هست ؟ :افسرده:

----------


## kochol

سلام

من تو این چند سال که در رابطه با Game Programming تحقیق می کنم و کار میکنم به نتایجی رسیدم که می گم.

اولش بسیار معتقد بودم که باید موتور و خودمون بنویسیم و همه هم باید این کار رو بکنن ولی بعد متوجه شدم که همه افراد نمی تونن موتور خودشونو بنویسن 

به این نتیجه رسیدم که هر کس بر اساس استعداد، علاقه، پشتکار، سطح ریاضیات، میزان آشنایی به زبان انگلیسی، ضریب هوشی، سن و موقعیت مالی و ... باید راهی رو که برای ساخت بازی انتخاب می کنه فرق بکنه.

یک سری شاید باید فقط مود سازی بکنن مثل ساخت map برای warcraft 3
یک سری باید با ابزار های ساخت بازی ویژال مثل 3d game studio کار کنند 
یک سری هم با موتور های قدرتمند تری که SDK هم دارند کار کنند
یک سری هم با موتور های سورس باز یا شاید هم ترکیبی از ابزار سورس باز برای این کار
بعد اون سری آخر که هیچ محدودیتی نمی خواهند داشته باشند و می تونن روزی 16 ساعت کار کنند برن دنبال ساخت موتور خودشون البته به این دسته از افراد هم توصیه می کنم که اول موتور های سورس باز موجود را بررسی کنن و از دیزاین های اونها ایده بگیرن همین طور هم نقاط ضعف و قوت هر موتور این مسیر طولانی خواهد بود که حداقل 10 سال وقت می بره تا به جایی برسید

اما در مورد زبان برنامه نویسی 
دیگه همه جور بحثی شد من هم همه رو خوندم بعضی ها که تعصبی صحبت می کنند با اونها کاری ندارم چون تعصب مغز و منطق رو تعطیل می کنه.

من خودم دلیل اصلی رو که می گم از ++C استفاده کنید (از سرعت بالاش که بگزریم) این است که منابع خیلی زیادی برای یادگیری بازی سازی با این زبان وجود دارد از سایت و مقاله و سورس کد و کتاب و همکار و غیره اکثرا با این زبان سرو کار دارند.

که به نظر من منابع اموزشی در این صنعت خیلی مهم است.

----------


## __H2__

سلام
شاید کمی ربط داشته باشد !
من تاپیک آموزش XNA را در لینک زیر آغاز کردم که علاقه مندان میتوانند از چند پست اول اطلاعاتی در خصوص XNA و حوزه عملکرد و... هم به دست آورند.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=168960

----------


## joojoo66

به نظر من C++‎ از همه کاراتر و مفیدتر در کدنویسی بازی هست.

----------


## amir_tava

با احترام به نظر سایر دوستان من dark gdk را از شرکت game creator توصیه میکنم که قدرتهای 

dark basic را تحت ++C و visual studio 2008 در اختیار شما میگذارد در ضمن این انجین از directx 10

استفاده میکند

----------


## shahrouhi

دوستان این صفحه چهارمه که در این مورد داره بحث میشه . من همه رو خوندم . یه تازه کازی که می خواد شروع کنه . نتیجه ای که گرفتم این بود که با ++c شروع کنم .
فقط خواهشا میشه چند تا منبع و یا کتاب خوب که دوستان مطالعه کردند در این زمینه معرفی کنید؟

----------


## milmili

سلام دوستان
برای ساخت بازی تحت وب ازچه زبانی باید استفاده کرد 
یک اماتور باید از کجا شروع کنه؟ :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## pswin.pooya

معمولا از php استفاده میشه

----------


## UltraZoom

> برای ساخت بازی تحت وب ازچه زبانی باید استفاده کرد


یک نگاهی به Unity3D بنداز . زبان اصلیش جاوا اسکریپت هست .

----------


## REZAsys

مهم این نیست که کدام زبان بهتره،مهم اینه که چطوری میشه یک بازی رو حالا به هر زبانی نوشت!!!حالا اگر کسی بلده چرا یک تاپیک نمی زنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!

----------


## __H2__

سلام



> مهم این نیست که کدام زبان بهتره،مهم اینه که چطوری میشه یک بازی رو حالا به هر زبانی نوشت!!!حالا اگر کسی بلده چرا یک تاپیک نمی زنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!


یه تاپیک نه چندان کلمل در لینک زیر زدم که سعی میکنم مطالبی جدید برایش تایپ کنم ولی با شرمندگی، فرصت کافی ندارم
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=168960

----------


## REZAsys

> سلام
> 
> یه تاپیک نه چندان کلمل در لینک زیر زدم که سعی میکنم مطالبی جدید برایش تایپ کنم ولی با شرمندگی، فرصت کافی ندارم
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=168960


از بابت تاپیک ممنون ، بازی سازی واقعا با زبان برنامه نویسی سخته ، ما که تو انجین یه کم برنامه مینویسیم خسته میشیم چه برسه به اینکه همیشه باید در حال برنامه نویسی باشی البته من کمی ++c و پاسکال کار کردم ، بدم نیومد ولی بازی سازی با موتور رو ترجیح دادم.
بازم تشکر

----------


## zuck_619

فقط C++‎ بهترینه

----------


## q.fahimeh

من سررشته ای ندارم ولی استاد برنامه نویسی ما میگفت C++‎ , php

----------


## syavosh

> مهم این نیست که کدام زبان بهتره،مهم اینه که چطوری میشه یک بازی رو حالا به هر زبانی نوشت!!!حالا اگر کسی بلده چرا یک تاپیک نمی زنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!


 
سلام به دوستان گرامی من با این دوستمون موافقم راستش نوشتن بازی خودش یه مشکل دیگه ایه و بلد بودن زبان برنامه نویسی یه ماجرای دیگه منم همه ی زبونای برنامه نویسی رو آشنایی دارم اما بازی ماجرای دیگه ایه که یادگرفتنش تو اروپاو امریکا کلاسهای تخصصی داره و در ضمن یه بازی خوب توسط یه تیم برنامه نویسی ساخته میشه که هر کدوم فقط قسمتی از اون رو بلدند اگه کسی بخواد خودش بازی بنویسه فقط بازیهای ساده رو میتونه بنویسه مثل دوز و ایکس او و تتریس و مثل اینا 
اما برنامه نویسی دایرکت ایکس کار یه برنامه نویس مبتدی نیست عزیز :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## REZAsys

> سلام به دوستان گرامی من با این دوستمون موافقم راستش نوشتن بازی خودش یه مشکل دیگه ایه و بلد بودن زبان برنامه نویسی یه ماجرای دیگه منم همه ی زبونای برنامه نویسی رو آشنایی دارم اما بازی ماجرای دیگه ایه که یادگرفتنش تو اروپاو امریکا کلاسهای تخصصی داره و در ضمن یه بازی خوب توسط یه تیم برنامه نویسی ساخته میشه که هر کدوم فقط قسمتی از اون رو بلدند اگه کسی بخواد خودش بازی بنویسه فقط بازیهای ساده رو میتونه بنویسه مثل دوز و ایکس او و تتریس و مثل اینا 
> اما برنامه نویسی دایرکت ایکس کار یه برنامه نویس مبتدی نیست عزیز


ولی من اون موقع این نظر رو داشتم...
الان فهمیدم با انجین میشه بازی ساخت در حد GTA .
ولی این دایرکت آدم رو به کجا می رسونه ، خدا میدونه :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

> ولی من اون موقع این نظر رو داشتم...
> الان فهمیدم با انجین میشه بازی ساخت در حد GTA .
> ولی این دایرکت آدم رو به کجا می رسونه ، خدا میدونه


 سلام دوست عزیز
با انجین میشه بازی نوشت در حد Assassin's Creed ! :قلب: 
ولی با انجین های درست و حسابی.
بعد در مورد دایرکت باید خدمتت عرض کنم، کسی که به گرافیک علاقه داره و به تمایلی به
کد نویسی و مثلثات و جبر و .... نداره دایرکت براش جالب نیست. مثلا یکی به مدلسازی
علاقه داره، در این حالت انجین و مثلا مایا یا تری دی مکس بهترین حالته؛ دایرکت برای کسی
که می خواد منفرد کار کنه به درد نمیخوره، برای تیم خوبه که میخوان همه چیز رو خودشون
بسازن. شما که به گرافیک علاقه داری انجین بهترین حاته ممکنه.
موفق باشی

----------


## Peyman.Gh

> من سررشته ای ندارم ولی استاد برنامه نویسی ما میگفت C++‎‎‎‎‎ , php


با PHP مگه میشه بازی ساخت ؟! :متفکر:

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

> با PHP مگه میشه بازی ساخت ؟!


 بازی تراوین رو با PHP نوشتن.
موفق باشید

----------


## Peyman.Gh

بشینیم با ASP.NET بنویسیم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Armin060

> بشینیم با ASP.NET بنویسیم


مگه بی کاریم. یکی قبلا نوشته دیگه.




> ولی من اون موقع این نظر رو داشتم...
> الان فهمیدم با انجین میشه بازی ساخت در حد GTA .
> ولی این دایرکت آدم رو به کجا می رسونه ، خدا میدونه


ببین انقدر دایرکت رو با انجین مقایسه نکن. به خدا این دو تا هر کدوم راه جدایی رو می رند.

----------


## Peyman.Gh

> مگه بی کاریم. یکی قبلا نوشته دیگه.


چی نوشته شده با ASP.NET ؟!

----------


## mg_mahyar

به نظرم بعد از این چرخی که توی فرومای ایرانی زدم بهترین زبان زبان خود ماست. چون اینقدر حرف میزنیم بی نتیجه که هم یه نوع بازیه هم همه ما سرگرم میشیم.
یه چیز مهمه این که کی با کدوم زبان راحت تراه. بقیش به نظرم جفنگه. این که سی خوبه یxNA یا هر زبون دیگه یا دلفی یا هر زبون دیگه مهم نیست مهم اینه یه زبون انتخاب کنید و خوب یاد بگیرید و بتونید باهاش کار کنید.
یکی با سی ویندوز مینویسه یکی باهاش یه برنامه جمع 100 عدد هم نمیتونه. اصلا یه نفر اسمبلی بلده حرفه ای هم هست بره بازی با اون بسازه. 
فقط بی خودی وقتشو توی انتخاب تلف نکنه. اگرم میخواهید بازی بسازید موتور رو کع انتخاب کردید زبانو همون موتور رو یاد بگیرید.

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

سلام دوست عزیز



> به نظرم بعد از این چرخی که توی فرومای ایرانی زدم بهترین زبان زبان خود ماست. چون اینقدر حرف میزنیم بی نتیجه که هم یه نوع بازیه هم همه ما سرگرم میشیم.


به نظر میرسه شما از ایجاد دیستوریشن لذت میبرید!
شما احیاناً توی فروم های خارجی هم فعالیت کردید؟؟ اگر یک گشت و گذار کنید میبینید که اتفاقاً از این حرف
زدن ها!!! اون جا اگر بیشتر نباشه کمتر نیست!



> یه چیز مهمه این که کی با کدوم زبان راحت تراه. بقیش به نظرم جفنگه.


اتفاقاً به نظر من راحتی با زبان جزو جفنگیاته! به خاطر همینه که تو ایران کسی سمت جاوا و سی پلاس و..
نمیره. اصلاً راحتی ملاک نیست، ملاک اصلی بر طرف کردن نیازه. یکی با سی شارپ راحته ولی آیا میتونه
باهاش سیستم عامل به قدرت سی پلاس پلاس بنویسه؟؟ ولی شاید کسی اصلا با سی پلاس پلاس
راحت نباشه ولی به خوبی میشه باهاش فرضاً همون سیستم عامل رو بنویسه.



> این که سی خوبه یxNA یا هر زبون دیگه یا دلفی یا هر زبون دیگه مهم نیست


یادم باشه به Ubisoft یک ایمیل بدم بگم چرا با سی پلاس پلاس کار میکنید؟! اصلاً مهم نیست.!! :متفکر: 
مهم اینه که با یکی راحت باشید! :عصبانی: 



> مهم اینه یه زبون انتخاب کنید و خوب یاد بگیرید و بتونید باهاش کار کنید.


بله مهم اینه که یک زبان رو انتخاب کنید و یاد بگیرید، در نتیجه بعد از چند سال ببینید که کل راه رو اشتباه 
اومدید!!



> یکی با سی ویندوز مینویسه یکی باهاش یه برنامه جمع 100 عدد هم نمیتون


این هیچ ربطی به زبان نداره، مشکل از برنامه نویسه! چه ربطی به زبان داره؟



> اصلا یه نفر اسمبلی بلده حرفه ای هم هست بره بازی با اون بسازه.


به این کار میگن مازوخیسمی! کسی که به اسمبلی تسلط داره اونو واسه بازی سازی یاد نگرفته، مطمئن باش.



> فقط بی خودی وقتشو توی انتخاب تلف نکنه. اگرم میخواهید بازی بسازید موتور رو کع انتخاب کردید زبانو همون موتور رو یاد بگیرید


چرا شما فکر میکنید روی انتخاب وقت گذاشتن وقت تلف کردنه؟؟ فکر کنم شما دوست دارید توی تاریکی
تیری رو رها کنید و به هرجا خورد اون انتخاب شماست، درسته؟؟
دوستان این تاپیک رو صدها نفر میخونن، خواهشاً با نظرات غیر فنی بقیه رو گمراه نکنید!
موفق باشید

----------


## mg_mahyar

منظور من از اینکه وقتشو برای انتخاب زبون تلف نکنه این نیست شانسی یکیو انتخاب کنه.
منظورم اینه الان  کلی فروم ایرانی هست که 90 درصد ادم هاش دارن فقط حرف میزن فقز حرف که این خوبه یا اون کلی دلیل و منظق هم میارن.  ولی هیچ کدوم دو خط برنامه هم بلد نیستن بنویسن. حرف من اینه به جای اینکه مدام جر و بحث کند یکیو انتخاب کنید بنویسید.
اتفاقاً به نظر من راحتی با زبان جزو جفنگیاته! به خاطر همینه که تو ایران کسی سمت جاوا و سی پلاس و..
نمیره. اصلاً راحتی ملاک نیست، ملاک اصلی بر طرف کردن نیازه. یکی با سی شارپ راحته ولی آیا میتونه
باهاش سیستم عامل به قدرت سی پلاس پلاس بنویسه؟؟ ولی شاید کسی اصلا با سی پلاس پلاس
راحت نباشه ولی به خوبی میشه باهاش فرضاً همون سیستم عامل رو بنویسه.منظورم راحتی برنامه نویس برای نوشتن زبانه. اخه کدوم پدر آمرزیده ای توی ایران سیستم عامل مینوسه که شما مثالشو میزنی. یه نگاه بنداز ببین کارای ایرانی در چه حده بعد بشین بحث کن فلان جا این خوبه یا اون.
توی تمام کارای ایرانی بیش از 90 درصد از کارا زبون خیلی مهم نیست مهم اینه با هز زبرونی که میخوای مسلط بشی و کارتو راه بندازی. حالا اگر یکی گفت میخوام سیستم عامل بنویسم شما بهش راهنماییی کن.  برو کتاب فارسی OPENGL از سایت خودم بگیر ببین هم به زبان سی هم دلفی هم بیسیک هم اسمبلی یک کارو میکنه حالا دوخط بالا پایین خیلی مهم نیست. بیقه زبون ها هم همینه. یه سری بحث میکنن و یه چیزایی میگن مرغ پخته میخنده مثلا  زبان .NET بهتره از سی پلاس پلاس . حالا یکی بیاد بگه اون اصلا زبان نیست.
ادم باشه به Ubisoft یک ایمیل بدم بگم چرا با سی پلاس پلاس کار میکنید؟! اصلاً مهم نیست.!! :متفکر: 
مهم اینه که با یکی راحت باشید!اره خوب اونا دیدن برای کارشون راحت نیست یکی درست کردن. یا رفتن سراغ چیز دیگه.  بعدم شما مگه یوبی سافتی؟ در حد خودمون بگو. اونا تیم عظیم دارن بخوان خودشون موتور میسازن و زبان میطازن برای کارشون . چه ربطی داره به منو شما؟ بعدم مطمین باش اگر سی پلاس پلاس برای کار اونا راحت بود دیوانه نبودن بران سراغ چیز دیگه.  بعضی شرکت ها هم میان چند تا موتور یا زبان خوب تولید میکنن در یک حد حالا بگرد دنبال پرتقال فروش در صورتی که اصل ماجرا اینه وقتی میتونی دوتا محصول بفروشی چرا یکی بفروشی؟ ولی در کل اگر خدا قسممتت کرد توی یوبی سافت کار کردی اون موقع بگو بهشون.
به این کار میگن مازوخیسمی! کسی که به اسمبلی تسلط داره اونو واسه بازی سازی یاد نگرفته، مطمئن باش.ولی یه وقت حال بکنه میتونه. بازم میگم شاید یه نفر حس کنه یاد گرفتن یه زباان مثل جاوا براش سخت تر از نوشتن یه برنامه به زبان اسمبلی هست.  این بازم به راحتی بر میگرده که کاملا شخصیه.
چرا شما فکر میکنید روی انتخاب وقت گذاشتن وقت تلف کردنه؟؟ فکر کنم شما دوست دارید توی تاریکی
تیری رو رها کنید و به هرجا خورد اون انتخاب شماست، درسته؟؟
دوستان این تاپیک رو صدها نفر میخونن، خواهشاً با نظرات غیر فنی بقیه رو گمراه نکنید!این دوتا اصلا قابل مقایسه نیستن. الان خودت یه نگاه به نظر سنجی بنداز:
*بهترین زبان برنامه نویسی برای بازی چیه بنظرتون؟*
                     C
 C++‎‎‎
 C#‎‎‎
 Java
 .Net
 Delphi
 Flash Script
 Max Script
 Visual Basic
 3DgameStudio-Quest3d-DarkBasic-.....


سی و سی پلاس پلاس خیلی تفاوت نداره. سی شارپ رو هم هم ردیف سی پلاس پلاس میزاریم یه کم ضعیف تر ولی سریع تر. جاوا دلفی و بیسیک رو میگم بعدا
بیقه اینا اصلا زبان نیستن .NET زبا نیست. فلش اسکریپت زبان نیست.مکس اسکریپت زبان نیست. اونای دیگم که تابلویه.
حالا خودت بگو  یه نفر اومده به این بگه کدوم زبانه کدوم نیست؟ یه ضرب جملات قصار گفتن. از اولش. کسی که میخواد زبان یاد بگیره. از بین اینا میره سراغ سی پلاس پلاس. توی اون هم میتونه اسمبلی بکار ببره هم جاوا هم کویست هم به نوعی سی شارپ . جواب این تاپیک عرض و طویل همینه.  ضمنا نوع اسکریپت به کار رفته توی خیلی از موتور ها هم شبیه سی  هست.
آقا فرض کن من میخوام با BASIC یه انجین بازی بسازم ، و مثلا خیلی هم با این زبان حال میکنم !
ولی به نظرت میتونم ؟
مهم این نیست که من راحتم ، مهم اینه که واقعیت چیه.
واقعیت ++C/C هست ،  این دیگه خیلی واضحه ! (نه اینکه چون خودم باهاش کارمیکنم ، یه نگاه به این همه بازی و .... بندازی میفهمی)
حالا اگه سخته یا شما ازش خوشت نمیاد یا باهاش راحت نیستی ، مشکل خودته .
چون دنیای برنامه نویسی بازی جای هرکسی نیست.(رک) ( شاید جای منم نیست)

کاری با انجین ها ندارم.
ولی اگه برای برنامه نویسی این کار غیر از ++C/C رو انتخاب کردی ، شاید اول های کار همه چی خوب پیش بره ولی همین طوری نمیمونه و یه موقعی میفهمی که چه اشتباهی کردی !این که میشه یا نمیشه بله میشه. قطعا میشهبنویسی ولی لقمه رو دور دهن چرخوندنه. ولی اصلا مگه این بنده خدایی که سوال کرد میخواد انجین بسازه؟ میخواد بازی بسازه که همون سی براش کافیه. ببین بازم میگم منظورم از راحتی اینه یکی رو مسلط بشین مثل سی بعد خودتون میبینید که مثلا برای یه برنامه نوشتن راحت ترید برید یه زبان دیگه یاد بگیرید یا با همون دانشتون رو اضافه کنید. به تمام زبان ها هر روز افزونه اضافه میشه. مثلا همین سی کتاب خانه بهش اضافه میشه کارو راه میندازه . حالا شما برو برای یه کار محاسباتی با فرت رن بویس. هزینه و زحمت  نوشتن با اون و یادگیریش به مراتب بیش تر از مثلا اضافه کردن یه کتاب خونه توی سی هست. برای بازی هم همینه. 
مخلص کلام راحتی کسی که دنبال ساخت بازیه یه موتور خوب انتخاب کنه و زبان اسکرپت یا زبان واقعی اونو دنبال کنه تا به نتیجه خوب برسه. اگرم کسی برنامه نویسی میخواد بکنه بره سراغ سی هر جا کم اورد اول کتابخونه بعد میتونه یه تیکه از کار رو با یک زبان دیگه داخل سی بنویسه.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
جدای جنگ و جدل ها هم بگم به این کسی که سوال رو کرده اول بحث فلش اسگریپت(ACTION SCRIPT) زبان نیست اسکریپته معمولا در حد کارای ابتدایی هست و نهایت بازی دوبعدی بهترین کتابش مال دیباگران تهران هست نوشته علی ناصح کتابی در 893 صفحه. و کار کلی هم تعاملی کردن یه فایل فلش هست.  نه بیشتر . کالا این تعامل میتونه بازی باشه. که معمولا هم هست ولی بازی فلش مشخصه چیه دوبعدی. ستاپ هم نداره معمولا و......
-----------------------------------------------------
مکس اسکریپت هم برای کارای داخلی مکس هست. مثل کنترل سیستم ها ذره ای یا ساخت یه مدل خیلی پی چیده و.... خیلی کم ربط داره به بازی و خروجی هم نمیده. یعنی کللا مکس بازی سازی نیست کارش. البته شاید یه نفر پیدا بشه یه چیزی هشل خهفتی در بیاره. دنیا پر از عجایبیه.
----------------------------------------------------------
جاوا مناسب کارای هست که میخواد بدون توجه به سیستم عامل انجام بشه (عامی گفتم) مثل کارای تحت وب و..که معلوم نیست کاربر با چه سیستمی وارد میشه. بازی های جاوا رو توی مبایلت دیدی قطعا و یا با کیفیت ترش توی برنامه یا بهتر بگم موتور بازی uNITY هست. اگر خوستی با یونیتی کار کنی جاوا رو هم در کنارش اضافه کن از سایت VTC هم میتونی آموز مناسب برای جاوا و یونیتی پیدا کنی. ضمنا کتاب جاوا در 21 روز رو برای آشنایی نه خدای جاوا شدن توصیه میکنم انتشارات نص .
---------------------------------------------------------------
اگرم میخوای سی پلاس پلاس یاد بگیری کتاب دایتل اند دایتل رو بخون ورژن جدیدش شاید ترجمش باشه نبود پی دی افش هست توی انترنت بچرخی یافت میشه. فکر کنم ویرایش جدید یه توضیحی در مورد بازی داره
---------------------------------------------------------
برای برنامه کویست که نوشتی یک کتتاب هست 
http://naghoos-andisheh.ir/product_i...oducts_id=1066
میتونی بخری. یه چیزیی داره برای شروع خوبه.
--------------------------------------
 Direct 3D رو هم از قلم انداختی اینم کتابش
http://naghoos-andisheh.ir/product_i...roducts_id=209
----------------------------------------------------------------
دیگه حال ندارم توضیح بیشتر بدم. سوالی بود بپرسید ایشالا انگ نمیزنن بعضی دوستان که حرف غیر تخصصی میزنیم.
در آخر ارزوی صبر دارم برای همه و ارزوی اینکه پست بیخودی ندیم

----------


## mg_mahyar

نمیدونم کدوم از بچه ها اینو نوشته بود ولی 
تنن بام:

*اگر برای انجام کاری دو راه حل داشته باشید فقط یک کدوم را دنبال کنید ،در غیر این صورت هم خودتون و هم وقتتون را نابود می کنید.*

----------


## mg_mahyar

برای آقایان متخصص بد نیست دست کم اسم چند زبونو میفهمن
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_game_engines

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

سلام دوست من



> منظور من از اینکه وقتشو برای انتخاب زبون تلف نکنه این نیست شانسی یکیو انتخاب کنه.
> منظورم اینه الان کلی فروم ایرانی هست که 90 درصد ادم هاش دارن فقط حرف میزن فقز حرف که این خوبه یا اون کلی دلیل و منظق هم میارن. ولی هیچ کدوم دو خط برنامه هم بلد نیستن بنویسن. حرف من اینه به جای اینکه مدام جر و بحث کند یکیو انتخاب کنید بنویسید


شما چکار به فروم های ایرانی داری؟ اطرافت رو نگاه کن ببین بزرگان اون عرصه چکار میکنن
شما هم همون کار رو بکن. یک شرکت بزرگ گاهاً کلی هزینه میکنه تا یک ابزار مناسب رو
انتخاب کنه، حالا منطقیه که بهشون بگیم فرق نداره و پولت رو هدر نده!
اونجا هم کلی جنجال راه میافته و بحث میشه تا یک ابزار مناسب درست بشه.



> یه سری بحث میکنن و یه چیزایی میگن مرغ پخته میخنده مثلا زبان .NET بهتره از سی پلاس پلاس


مطمئناً اون افراد نا آشنا هستند، شما هم میتونی به جای خندین برید و آگاهشون کنید.



> حالا یکی بیاد بگه اون اصلا زبان نیست


باید هم بیاد بگه، چه اشکالی داره؟ پس ما واسه چی اینجا هستیم؟



> بعدم شما مگه یوبی سافتی؟


من یوبی سافت نیستم،جسارت نشه، ولی کارهای یوبی سافت نسبت به گفته های شما
برام ارزش بیشتری داره. من نگاه میکنم و میبینم یوبی سافت برای بازی چه انتخابی داره
و همون رو انتخاب میکنم، حالا اگر امثال شما بهم بگن فرق نداره اصلاً ارزشی برای حرفشون
قائل نمیشم. من اصلاً عادت ندارم برخلاف جهت اب شنا کنم.



> اخه کدوم پدر آمرزیده ای توی ایران سیستم عامل مینوسه که شما مثالشو میزنی. یه نگاه بنداز ببین کارای ایرانی در چه حده بعد بشین بحث کن فلان جا این خوبه یا اون.


آخه دوست عزیز چرا پای ایرانو میاری وسط؟ من میگم واسه هر کاری باید مناسب ترین ابزار
انتخاب بشه، بعد شما میگی تو ایران سیستم عامل ننوشتن؟ یعنی چی این حرف؟



> چه ربطی داره به منو شما؟


به شما شاید ربطی نداشته باشه ولی به من داره. گفتم که شرکت بزرگ الگوی منه.



> ولی یه وقت حال بکنه میتونه. بازم میگم شاید یه نفر حس کنه یاد گرفتن یه زباان مثل جاوا براش سخت تر از نوشتن یه برنامه به زبان اسمبلی هست. این بازم به راحتی بر میگرده که کاملا شخصیه


خیلی دوست دارم همچین آدمی رو بشناسم.!! خواهشاً فرض محال نکن! دلیل منطقی بیار
به جای جواب یک سری مفروضات شخصی رو جایگزین نکن.



> سی شارپ رو هم هم ردیف سی پلاس پلاس میزاریم یه کم ضعیف تر ولی سریع تر


 ببخشید ولی واسه همین میگم نظرات شما غیر فنیه! سی شارپ از سی پلاس
سریع تره؟



> این که میشه یا نمیشه بله میشه. قطعا میشهبنویسی ولی لقمه رو دور دهن چرخوندنه


شما خودتون دارید جواب خودتون رو میدید! پس میبینید که فرق داره!
در ضمن تاپیک آف شد حسابی. اگر خواستی ادامه بدی خواهشاً اصولی بگو تا حداقل برای
دیگران مفید باشه و آف نشه. این طوری فقط تاپیک رو خراب میکنیم مثل الآن.



> تنن بام:
> 
> *اگر برای انجام کاری دو راه حل داشته باشید فقط یک کدوم را دنبال کنید ،در غیر این صورت هم خودتون و هم وقتتون را نابود می کنید.*


مرتضی پیروزی!!!!:
اگر برای انجام کاری دو راه حل داشته باشید فقط راه بهتر رو انتخاب کنید، در غیر این صورت هم خودتون و هم وقتتون رو
نابود میکنید.
موفق باشی

----------


## mg_mahyar

> بعضی از حرفهات درسته ولی .....
> 
> میشه ؟؟!!!!
> شاید بشه ، ولی شدنش از نشدنش بهتره !
> بعضی از زبان ها بعضی قابلیت ها رو ندارند و نمی تونن بعضی از کارها رو  انجام بدن ، که اگه بخوای بعضی از ضعف هاشون رو با کدنویسی آضافه بطرف کنی  باعث میشه کلی از سرعت برنامه کاهش پیدا کنه.
> بدش هم اونی که میخواد بازی بسازه به انجین احتیاج داره ، انجین قسمتی از  یک بازیه.
> نمیتونه که همین طوری بره بازی رو بنویسه .
> و ++C\C فقط برای نوشتن برنامه های اصلی هست و توی هیچ انجینی زبان ++C\C  برای نوشتن Script وجود نداره که بگیم طرف بخواد این زبان رو برای کار کردن  با یه انجین باد بگیره.
> زبان اسکریپت این انجین ها فقط از لحاظ Syntax شبیه++C\C هستند.
> ...


منظورم محصول  نیست کار کردن باهاش مثلا ساختن یک فرم دی سی شارپ خیلی سریع تر از سی هست. نه اینکه بازی یا خروج سریع تری داشته باشه.
من گیم استودیو رو دیدم. نوشته بود زبانش یه بخشی از زبا سی هست خیلی شبیه اما اگر کفایت نداد مستقیما میشه از سی استفاده کرد
یونیتی هم مستقیما میتونه از جاوا استفاده کنه. من هنوز کارم ادامه داره  شاید خیلی از موتور ها هنوزم هم زبانشون با سی باشه نه فقط سینتکس
انجین قسمتی از بازیه ولی بازم میگم طرف شاید خیلی مسلط باشه یک انجین هم بنویسه. این سلیقه و توانایی هست نه چیز دیگه. هر کس نسبت به توانایی ها و  تسلط خودش انجین و زبان رو انتخاب میکنه همون راحتی که میگم.

----------


## mg_mahyar

> سلام دوست من
> 
> شما چکار به فروم های ایرانی داری؟ اطرافت رو نگاه کن ببین بزرگان اون عرصه چکار میکنن
> شما هم همون کار رو بکن. یک شرکت بزرگ گاهاً کلی هزینه میکنه تا یک ابزار مناسب رو
> انتخاب کنه، حالا منطقیه که بهشون بگیم فرق نداره و پولت رو هدر نده!
> اونجا هم کلی جنجال راه میافته و بحث میشه تا یک ابزار مناسب درست بشه.
> 
> مطمئناً اون افراد نا آشنا هستند، شما هم میتونی به جای خندین برید و آگاهشون کنید.
> 
> ...


توی پست قبیلی گفتم منظورر سرعت نوشته نه سرعت اجرا یعنی سرعت کار برنامه نویس واسه سی شارپ
در مورد افراد نا آگاه بله ولی 6 صفحه با یوبی سافت و سیستم عامل نویسی جلو رفتید تهش رسید به اینکه هیچی . یوبی سافت مقایسش با ما مثل مقایسه اینه بگیم توی کوچه بچه ها با توپ چرمی بازی کنن چون رونالدو بازی میکنه و حتما استخر و سونا برن بعد فوتباال.
تخیلی و ایده آل گرا بودن خوبه ولی توی فروم ایشالا توی دنیای مجازی به یه شهرتی برسی.
ما نسبت به خودمون باید کار کنیم نه نسبت به بزرگا بومی سازی نشنیدی تا حالا؟

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

سلام دوست عزیز



> توی پست قبیلی گفتم منظورر سرعت نوشته نه سرعت اجرا یعنی سرعت کار برنامه نویس واسه سی شارپ


باور من همه چیز میتونم از اون جمله برداشت کنم، الا این جمله بالا رو.



> در مورد افراد نا آگاه بله ولی 6 صفحه با یوبی سافت و سیستم عامل نویسی جلو رفتید تهش رسید به اینکه هیچی


شما توی این 6 صفحه، به غیر از پست من اگر سیستم عامل و یوبی سافت دیدی سلام ما رو هم
برسون.!! در مورد اینکه تهش به هیچی نرسیدیم! اگر لطف کنی نظر سنجی رو نگاه کنی میبینی
که به چیزی رسیدیدم!!



> یوبی سافت مقایسش با ما مثل مقایسه اینه بگیم توی کوچه بچه ها با توپ چرمی بازی کنن چون رونالدو بازی میکنه و حتما استخر و سونا برن بعد فوتباال.


ولی میدونی حرف شما عین چی میمونه؟؟؟ عین اینکه بگیم رونالدو با توپ بازی میکنه ولی واسه
ما فرق نداره! برید با آجر فوتبال بازی کنید!!!جسارت نشه ولی شما دیگه همه چیز رو بهم پیچوندی



> تخیلی و ایده آل گرا بودن خوبه ولی توی فروم ایشالا توی دنیای مجازی به یه شهرتی برسی.


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



> ما نسبت به خودمون باید کار کنیم نه نسبت به بزرگا بومی سازی نشنیدی تا حالا؟


باز هم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
موفق باشی

----------


## mg_mahyar

> سلام دوست عزیز
> 
> باور من همه چیز میتونم از اون جمله برداشت کنم، الا این جمله بالا رو.
> 
> شما توی این 6 صفحه، به غیر از پست من اگر سیستم عامل و یوبی سافت دیدی سلام ما رو هم
> برسون.!! در مورد اینکه تهش به هیچی نرسیدیم! اگر لطف کنی نظر سنجی رو نگاه کنی میبینی
> که به چیزی رسیدیدم!!
> 
> ولی میدونی حرف شما عین چی میمونه؟؟؟ عین اینکه بگیم رونالدو با توپ بازی میکنه ولی واسه
> ...


واضح توضیح دادم نظر سنجی اشکال داره. یه سری از اینا زبان نیستن. یه سری مال بازی سازی نیستن. وقتی پایه نظر سنجی گزینه هاش ایراد داره جوابشم ایراد داره. حالا گفتن سی خوبه. این بنده خدا میره کتاب مبخره میخونه یه سری مسایل بی ربط به بازی یاد میگیره و وقت و کارش تلف میشه. حالا اگر از اول توضیح کامل در مورد زبان میدادید دیگه اصلا این نظر سنجی شکل نمیگرفت. مثل این میمونه بگی بهترین بازیکن فوتبال کیه بعد گزینه هاش این باشه
استاد اسدی 
تایرگر وود
شوماخر
و....
خوب معلومه استاد اسدی رای میاره چون بقیه اصلا فوتبالیست نیستن. حکایت توی شهر کورا یک چشمی پادشاهه.
در مورد رونالدو بله اون با توپ بازی میکنه برای ما باید ببینیم چی خوبه وقتی توپ نداریم باید پیاده روی کنیم تا سلامتی داشته باشیم یا دوچرخه یا....
حرف منم همینه. وقتی کسی توی نظرسنجی داره اسمو اشتباه مینویسه و 6 صفحه اساتید ( البته جمع نمیبندم بعضیا) نظرات کارشناسانه دادن تهش به این رسیده ایشون میخواد بازی بسازه بره سی یاد بگیره خودت ببین چیه. با تعصب جواب ندیدی منظقی باشید.  ضمنا شما گفتم ایده آل گرا هستی و متوهم وگرنه اون پیام خصوصی ها رو نمیدادی. مثلا تهدید میکنی  :قهقهه:  که بیام بگم چی خوبه؟ اصلا شما برو برو با همون *زبان دات نت بویس بازیتو یا زبان فلش اسکریپت* :تشویق: 
خنده داره واقعا دو نفر فلش اسکریپت رای دادن یکی مکس اسکریپت 8 نفر 3DgameStudio-Quest3d-DarkBasicو 3 نفر دات نت و جالب تر اینه که سی رای اورده 13 تا به نظرم جواب نظر سنجی شوخیه بیشتر. یعنی کسی هنوز با سی برنامه مینویسه وقتی سی پلاس پلاس هست.؟
الباقی هم دست کم زبان رو تشخیص دادن اینکه چقدر اطلاعات دارن خدا عالم است.
به نظرم بحثو ادامه ندیم چون کسی که سوال کرده قطعا به جوابش رسیده. وگرنه بهتره از هر کس به نظرش جوا منطقی تری داه خودش بپرسه. این که من بگم شما بگی تهش به هیچ جا نمیرسیم. بیشتر شبیه دعوا شده تا بحث علمی

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

سلام دوست عزیز
دیگه بحث نمیکنم، شما دیگه همه چیز رو بهم پیچوندی، از سر لجبازی هم که شده شما تا فردا هم جروبحث
میکنی.
فقط یک نکته:



> ضمنا شما گفتم ایده آل گرا هستی و متوهم وگرنه اون پیام خصوصی ها رو نمیدادی. مثلا تهدید میکنی  که بیام بگم چی خوبه


شما باید اینقدر جنبه داشته باشی که پای پیام خصوصی رو وسط نکشی.
 ولی در کل پیام خصوصی ای که من به شما دادم چه ربطی به این بحث داشت؟؟ شما هم جواب دادی بگو IP اون فرد رو ببندن!! ولی میخوای بگم هر دوتا IP چک کنن و اگر باهم یکی بود جفت 
نام کاربری رو ببندن؟؟ ولی شاید تاثیری نداشته باشه!! تغییر دادن IP در حین پست دادن کار ساده
ای هستش. و ممکنه با هم همخونی نداشته باشه.( حتما متوجه شدی چی میگم!!)
میخواستم اینو تو پیام خصوصی بگم ولی شما تو جمع گفتی منم تو جمع میگم. دیشب فقط یک تشکر بود صبح که به من پیام دادی شده بود 13 تا!!! تازه خیلی جالب بود که هنوز هم اولین نفر که پروفایل رو دیده منم!! خودت فهمیدی چی میگم!!
ولی نکته آخر: من شما رو تهدید کردم؟؟؟ شما لطف کن پیام منو همینجا نقل قول کن تا بقیه هم ببینن! و انوقت معلوم
بشه پیام من چه ربطی به این بحث ما داشته!!! و در ضمن قسمت تهدید!! رو هم نشون بده
موفق باشی

----------


## mg_mahyar

> سلام دوست عزیز
> دیگه بحث نمیکنم، شما دیگه همه چیز رو بهم پیچوندی، از سر لجبازی هم که شده شما تا فردا هم جروبحث
> میکنی.
> فقط یک نکته:
> 
> شما باید اینقدر جنبه داشته باشی که پای پیام خصوصی رو وسط نکشی.
>  ولی در کل پیام خصوصی ای که من به شما دادم چه ربطی به این بحث داشت؟؟ شما هم جواب دادی بگو IP اون فرد رو ببندن!! ولی میخوای بگم هر دوتا IP چک کنن و اگر باهم یکی بود جفت 
> نام کاربری رو ببندن؟؟ ولی شاید تاثیری نداشته باشه!! تغییر دادن IP در حین پست دادن کار ساده
> ای هستش. و ممکنه با هم همخونی نداشته باشه.( حتما متوجه شدی چی میگم!!)
> ...


ای بابا به من چه کی چه ایدی ساخته برو به هر مدیری میخوای بگو. من تو بخش شبکه با بچه ها *** ساختیم میتونی بپرسی سرور شدم ایپیمم عمل کرد. یعنی ایپیم ولیده خر نیستم برم هر بار دیال آپ وصل بشم که ایپیم عوض بشه. شما توهم داری برو پیش دکتر. :لبخند: 



> هنوز متوجه ی منظور من نشدی !
> 
> 
> ارکجا میدونی ، اگه هم یه دونه از اونها میشناختی که همون اول بهم میگفتی !
> 
> 
> آخه اینکه نمیشه.
> تو همین الانشم که بخوای یه بازی یا انجین یا چیزی دیگه ای بنویسی داری نسبت به انجین های دیگه یا بازی های دیگه مینویسی و از اونها الگو میگیری یا اگه کلی کتاب خوندی ، بیشترشون رو برنامه نویس های بزرگ (خارجی) نوشتند. که اگه کتاب فارسی هم بخونی ، همین کسانی که کتاب های فارسی رو نوشتند خودشون از همین کتاب های خارجی یاد گرفتند یا کلی چیزهای دیگه.
> اون وقت تو میگی میخوای *نسبت* به خودمون  کارکنیم؟
> ...


من که گفتم یه ادرس ویگی پدیا هم دادم توی پرشین دیزاینرم مقاله هست چندتایی ولی همون ویگی پدیا که دادم لینکشو توی پستای قبل زبونشون رو نوشته زحمت بکش یه مرور کن
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_game_engines
 ای بابا چرا بحث بیخودی میکنید؟ من نمیگم آموزش از خارجی ها میگم اگر اونا یه کاری میکنن یه سری چیزای دیگم دارن کنارش . صرفا یه موتور یا یک زبان نیست. یوبی سافت که ایشون مثال زدن یه شرکت بزرگه دلیلی نداره یه پروژه کوچیک رو در حد تمام بازی های ایرانی بخواهیم با محصولات اونا مقایسه کنیم.
 مثلا اگر یه نفر اومد دایریکس استفاده کرد و آخرین نسخه منم باید چشم بسته استفاده کنم؟ یا ببینم اون با چه سیستم عاملی داره استفاده میکنه شاید اصلا سیستم من قابلیت های جدید رو ساپورت نکنه  و نه تنها برام مفید نباشه بلکه درد سر درست کنه. 
بازم میگم همه چیزمون باید به هم بیاد. یوبی سافت و با یه نفر آدم معمولی نباید مقایسه کرد. مثلا ارگ یه برج ساز اومد پی درست کرد برا برجش مثلا 10 متر ما هم باید الگو بگیریم برای یه خونه 2 طبقه 10 متر بکنیم؟ هر کاری بقیه میکنن لزوما خوب نیست برای یه قصد و هدفی دارن انجام میدن.  مثلا این همه مقاله و مطلب در مورد موتور نوشتید من خوندم تصورم این بور آنریل خیلی خوبه و باید با اون بازیمو بسازم. ولی رفتم سایتای خارجی و یه گشتی زدم تقریبا دارم مطمین میشم بهترین موتور برای من WinterMute Engine هست. خوب اگر به سیستم شما بود قطعا چون فلان بازی توی سبک ما با آریال ساخته شده  ما هم باید بریم با اون بسازیم.
کلا به نظرم این تاپیک رو باید از بن بست در بیاریم. با یک تاپیک منظقی تر. 

لینکت رو هم دیدم خیلی خوب بود. ولی توی ایران این رده بندی ها فرق داره.  کسی با سی کار نمیکنه. وقتی سی پلاس پلاس بلده.  بام میگم آموزش رو ببینید از همه جا جدیدی ولی تقلید نکنید  چون فلان شرکت فلان کارو کرده خوبه. ببینید چرا اون کارو کرده بعد ببینی دلیل شما همونه بعد بگید منم اون کارو میکنم.

----------


## mg_mahyar

> دیشب فقط یک تشکر بود صبح که به من پیام دادی شده بود 13 تا!!! تازه خیلی جالب بود که هنوز هم اولین نفر که پروفایل رو دیده منم!! خودت فهمیدی چی میگم!!


من اصلا نمیفهمم چی میگی خیلی خوندم. تشکر از من 18 بار در 18 پست و تشکر هم 80 بار کردم. 13 از کجات در آوردی یک از کجا پیدا کردی؟



> سلام دوست من
> یه چیز بگم؟
> نام کاربری R.Pouya همین امروز ساخته شده! من اولین کسی بودم
> که پروفایلشو دیدم! میشناسیش؟؟
> کار خوبی نیست
> موفق باشی





> سلام
> یه سوال داشتم: گوشام درازه؟؟
> موفق باشی


  واقعا من چی بگم اخه؟ دارم جواب بحثو میدم اینا رو میگی. جای تو باشم آب میشم میره کف زمین.
من از اوایل عید اینجام توی بازی سازی و هیچ نطری ندارم یه سری بحث های بتدایی هم داشتم. یه کم تحقیق کردم متوجه عمق فاجعه شدم توی این 20 روز دارم اطلاعاتمو در اختیرا بقیه میزارم. حالا چون گفتم فلان تاپیک کتابات رو بد معرفی کردی و ... اینجا هم یه سر بحثا الیکه شاکی شدی بحث رو رسوندی به قه قرا......
واسه همین میگم بهترین زبون بازی سازی فارسیه. الان 2 روزه دارید بحث بی خودی میکنید.
ما رفتیم از این تاپیک . هر کس سوال داشت پیام خصوصی بده.

----------


## REZAsys

آقا میشه دیگه بحث رو ادامه ندید؟؟
آخرش یکی از دست دیگری فقط ناراحت و کینه دار میشه ، همین.
به جای این کارا برید یاد بگیرید چه طوری بازی بسازید نه با چی!!

----------


## mg_mahyar

> آقا میشه دیگه بحث رو ادامه ندید؟؟
> آخرش یکی از دست دیگری فقط ناراحت و کینه دار میشه ، همین.
> به جای این کارا برید یاد بگیرید چه طوری بازی بسازید نه با چی!!


افرین حرف حساب زدی

----------


## amir_wolf

سلام .میسشه یه لینک سالم برای دانلود kochol game engine به من بدید لازم دارم.
ممنون میشم :بوس:  :بوس:

----------

